# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Дополнительные меры по резервированию каналов связи помогли минимизировать для абонентов «Белтелеком

## ByFly

После [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в декабре  2014 года специалисты Белтелекома приняли дополнительные меры по резервированию каналов связи и организовали альтернативные маршруты. Критически важные абонентские линии связи были автоматически переключены на резервный маршрут, в связи с чем для абонентов Белтелекомаудалось минимизировать возможные последствия возгорания.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

